# Gags,Scamps,Big Red grouper another limit for RECESS



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

We are always looking at the weather window off shore. It is some times hard to get out in the winter because of the winds. Today we took a chance and headed off shore. This time of year we try and catch a few grouper when we can get out. Out of Pensacola pass around 07:00 with an out going tide to say it was rough would be an under statement. We looked at each other to see who was going to throw in the toweland head back in, but no onesaid a word. At the fastest part of the trip, we were running @19 knts. But our hearts were there to catch a few groupers regauardless of how rough it got. We fished in 175 feet today and hard bottom. Most of ourtrips we areout classed by the fish below. Using Penn torque300's with 80# braid and 25# of drag we could not keep the ? from getting back to the bottom. Man what a rush, you get mad but you just bait up again, and go back down to get your butt kicked. Most of the time the the red snapper will not leave us alone and I amsure Rob will add some pictures from this trip of some of the snapper. We donated one grouper to the man in the gray suit.Tim, Rob and I had another great day offshore. Just can't wait to long for the next one. See you all out there. Gene


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

very nice haul of fish right there....good job Capt


----------



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

Great report, there must have been some hogs down there to be wearing out those reels like that. It does get you fired up a bit not to get them to the top, but you got to wonder how big they were.

Ted


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

You guys are good.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

nice catch


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

awesome. i love to get out there and fish but you guys are insane! nice catch! 

scot


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

nice limit of fish, but hey you always have your limit.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

very nice guys. :clap the head is awesome!

congrats gene on kicking your sons butt. hold it while you can. :hotsun


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *dailysaw (1/2/2009)*very nice guys. :clap the head is awesome!
> 
> congrats gene on kicking your sons butt. hold it while you can. :hotsun


Tim amd Rob just had a off day. I think they felt sorry for the old guy. NOT. Gene


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Man you guys having been paying your dues. Good trip.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *reelhappy (1/2/2009)*awesome. i love to get out there and fish but you guys are insane! nice catch! insane or just hooked?
> 
> scot


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Here isa picture of one of the large endangered Red Snapper that we caught yesterday it weighed 19 pounds. The darn things would not leave us alone we caught several between 10 and 12 pounds all vented and released. It was a great day on the water a little sporty with the seas but we all had a great time. Gene kicked butt and took names yesterday he is the new grouper master. My Torium 30 was just out classed. 

Rob


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

Another job well done. I really need to get out there with you guys some day....:bowdown

I'm sending you a PM Gene....


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *$$2fish (1/3/2009)*Another job well done. I really need to get out there with you guys some day....:bowdown
> 
> I'm sending you a PM Gene....


 Jermy you have only to ask and we will make room for you. Gene


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Great job once again guys on a nice box of fish. That looks like a pretty good grade of scamp, too bad jaws got one of your gags:banghead, I know the feeling.We've only got the rest of this month to catch gags before they shut us down for 2 months, glad to see ya'll are getting em whileyou can. Beautiful snapper by the way


----------



## Honeydo (Oct 3, 2007)

Another good day aboard the recess, good job Gene, Tim and crew. Are you still trying to go to LA this month?



Ed


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Honeydo (1/4/2009)*Another good day aboard the recess, good job Gene, Tim and crew. Are you still trying to go to LA this month?
> 
> Ed


Ed yes we still plan on leaving soon just waiting for the day. Hope the weather holds out.

TIM


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice haul. It just goes to show you what can be accomplished when you don't play golf.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *recess (1/3/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *reelhappy (1/2/2009)*awesome. i love to get out there and fish but you guys are insane! nice catch! insane or just hooked?
> ...


 Insane


----------

